
Ask HN: Where to Practice Web Application Penetration Testing? - walterkobayashi
I am conceptually very strong in Web Application Security Concepts (OWASP top 10,SANS top 25 etc). I have practiced finding bugs in DVWA,Webgoat etc.<p>Is there any other place where I can learn Webapp Pentesting?I want to understand the concepts much more in depth by practice.
======
dev_throw
[http://overthewire.org/wargames/](http://overthewire.org/wargames/)

is a great resource for learning basic pen-testing.

